# What costume do you remember from yoir childhood?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Our theme this year is Classic, so I am dressing up in one of my childhood costumes.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Clown is the one I remember most easily because my mother made it but my absolute favorite costumes were these vinyl aliens. It looked like a rain coat with a blow up alien head hat. I've never been able to find one since but every time I smell plastic it takes me right back


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I can remember being a hobo at least three times in my very early life. My parents were so uncreative!


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Mom made all of our costumes (and then they were usually handed down, so you really didn't get a choice...pick one that will fit!)













One I always remember - my sister (top left) as Phyllis Diller


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

thehoghunter said:


> One I always remember - my sister (top left) as Phyllis Diller
> View attachment 163887


Got to love the days when it was "ok" to have a cigarette holder as part of a child's costume.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I dressed up as a "Baseball Fury". One of the gangs in the movie "The Warriors" I remember walking up to a lady's house, about 20 yards away she started screaming "NO! NO! NO! I SAW YOU ON HBO THE OTHER NIGHT! JUST KEEP WALKING! KEEP WALKING!" I looked bad at my dad and he was just laughing his *** off. 
Marc V.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

My favorite was when I went as a car hop one year! I even trick or treated on roller skates that night!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm, i have many. But, i loved my Minnie Mouse and Hippee costumes the best. I was various different Disney princesses, devil, and angel.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I remember the Wonder Woman costume from when I was about four. And the _Cats_ costume my mom made for me. But I think I was most proud of the costumes I made myself - the dead football player from _Beetlejuice_; the 80's rocker (I used my guitar bag to collect candy); and Mildred Hubble, the Worst Witch.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was a witch so many times I can't even recall the exact number of times I dressed that way. I distinctly remember being very young and being a "pumpkin witch" (basically a witch with a orange and black dress with pumpkins). I remember it because I loved the pattern so much and was so eager to dress up that year. 

Also, when I was 11 I broke my foot and had a big, ugly boot on. Since it caused a slight limp, I decided I was going to go as a "car accident victim" and tore up my clothes and bloodied myself.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember being a ghost the most often because my mother just put an old sheet over me.


----------

